# System rules?



## amandus57 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi, can I have both system rules and local rules in /etc/devfs.rules?


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes.  If you want to override the rules already defined in /etc/defaults/devfs.rules, define your rulesets (_Edit for clarity: in /etc/devfs.rules_) with the same number(s) as the one(s) you want to override.  See the devfs.rules(5) man page.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2014)

As a friendly reminder, do not edit any of the files in /etc/defaults/. Create a new file /etc/devfs.rules, you can modify any of the existing rule sets or add new ones there. If you want a combination of existing rules you can create a new set and use add include to include other rules.


----------

